

Nexus 4 - Raising The Bar For Design, Materials, And Build Quality - mtgx
http://www.androidpolice.com/2012/11/01/initial-impressions-of-the-nexus-4-raising-the-bar-for-design-materials-and-build-quality/

======
sidcool
The fact that it has no 4G is a killer. I was about to buy it, but lack of 4G
prevented me.

~~~
prpatel
Why? You'll use up your 4G data plan in 97 seconds. At least with 3G it would
take a day or so to blow past your monthly data limit.

In all seriousness - yes, this is an issue, but with the divergence of 4G
spectrums and the radios required to support all of them, it does make sense
they don't support it yet. I'm probably gonna get the Nexus 4 anyways, as with
my iPhone 4 I have 3G data and it's perfectly adequate. I'm also a heavy (not
super heavy) user of data.

